# Baltic countries - Estonia - Latvia - Lithuania



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Estonia - Eesti*










Capital: Tallinn 400.000 inhabitants
Area: 45.226km2 (same size as Denmark, Netherlands, Slovakia)
Population: 1.342.000 (2007)
GDP: $ 20.300 (PPP) (same as Portugal, Hungary)
GDP: $ 12.203 (Nominal) (same as Czechia, Hungary)

Roads: 10.935km paved, including 75km expressways

Largest cities: 
Tallinn 400.000
Tartu 101.000
Narva 69.000
Kohtla-Järve 48.000
Pärnu 46.000

*Latvia - Latvija*










Capital: Rīga 728.000 inhabitants
Area: 64.589km2 (same size as Croatia, Ireland)
Population: 2.291.000 (2006)
GDP: $ 15.549 (PPP) (same as Lithuania, Poland, Croatia)
GDP: $ 8.550 (Nominal) (same as Lithuania, Poland, Croatia)

Roads: 28.256km paved

Largest cities:
Rīga 735.000
Daugavpils 111.000
Liepāja 86.000
Jelgava 66.000
Jūrmala 55.000

*Lithuania - Lietuva*










Capital: Vilnius
Area: 65.200km2 (same size as Croatia, Latvia, Ireland)
Population: 3.575.000
GDP: $ 16.018 (PPP) (same as Argentina, Saudi Arabia, Poland)
GDP: $ 8.610 (nominal) (same as Chile, Poland, Croatia)

Roads: 12.912km paved

Largest cities: 
Vilnius 554.000
Kaunas 387.000
Klaipėda 187.000
Šiauliai 129.000
Panevėžys 115.000


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ofcourse, we need some pics  

The first row will be from Estonia, the richest of the three countries.

*Tallinn - Narva (to Russia)*













































Stockholm signed in Estonia? Via the Baltic sea ofcourse.









*Tallinn - Pärnu*



























*Tallinn - Narva in winter*





































*Tallinn traffic intensity. It's extremely low*









*Tallinn - Tartu*








































































*Tallinns ringroad*



























*Tallinn - Narva*































































*Tartu - Võru*




































My overall conclusion; The network of main roads is quite okay, considering the very low amount of traffic. Some stretches do need some repavement, but that's not so weird considering the harsh conditions during winter time.

Most credit for the pics goes to our Estonian forummer Rebassepois (or something like that)


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

The motorways there don't look quite like motorways. Compared to Russia, these Baltic countries have good road network, but compared to other Central European countries such as Czechia, Slovakia, Poland, etc, they still have to catch up a lot.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Of the new EU countries, EST/LV/LT are the only countries which aren't constructing motorways yet. However, Lithuania has the most extensive motorway/expressway network, most larger cities are connected to at least Vilnius. 

The countries aren't densely populated, but then again, transport is growing. Driving on the A28 in the Netherlands, i always see some Lithuanian or Estonian trucks driving.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a map of traffic densities in Estonia. : http://www.mnt.ee/atp/failid/loenduskaart_eesti2006.pdf 
You can clearly see that traffic density is very low and there are only a few places that would need a motorway. In Estonia, traffic density has to be at least 10 000cars per day to build a motorway.
But I agree that some major transport arteries should be motorways, but unless traffic density grows enough, these roads will still stay 2 lane roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My knowledge and pics from Latvia is very limited.

Large traffic intensity map of Latvia

Riga:










Some road in Latvia, heavy track formation.









Rural road in Latvia


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Latvian motorways are called "Autocela". 

A4: (doesn't nessecarily have to be a motorway)









P4 highway somewhere in Latvia;


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

The Estonia roads have awesome crashbarriers.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> Riga:


This is Tallinn, actually.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Okay. Quite a wide boulevard (can't call it a motorway-like road). 

By the way, Estonian is one of the hardest latin languages i've seen so far. Like Finnish and Hungarian.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> By the way, Estonian is one of the hardest latin languages i've seen so far. Like Finnish and Hungarian.


^^ Wrong again! :lol: 

Estonian, Finnish and Hungarian languages belong to an entirely different family called Uralic. Within this family Finnish and Estonian belong to Finnish branch while Hungarian belongs to Ugric branch. Latin languages, on the other hand, are a branch within the Undo-European family. 

For me it always seemed weird that German was closer to Hindi than to Finnish


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A bit outdated, Polandwise.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting. Helsinki and Stockholm signed, however, these cities are only reachable via ferries. (or you wanna drive all the way via St.Petersburg and around the Botnian gulf).


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^They are signed because Helsinki is the biggest nearest city on E67 and Stockholm on E20.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ i know, but you'll don't see that often. They don't sign like London on the A26 in France. (they should do so). But Stockholm is quite a ferry distance. 
It's not like they signing København near Hamburg or so. (they should definatly do that when the Fehmarnbeltbrücke is completed). 

Why aren't they signing St.Petersburg eastwards from Tallinn? Only Narva i thought.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> ^^ i know, but you'll don't see that often. They don't sign like London on the A26 in France. (they should do so). But Stockholm is quite a ferry distance.
> It's not like they signing København near Hamburg or so. (they should definatly do that when the Fehmarnbeltbrücke is completed).
> 
> Why aren't they signing St.Petersburg eastwards from Tallinn? Only Narva i thought.


They definitely should sign it, but Narva is not very small(67 000 people) and it's a border town so I think people don't have difficulties with finding their way to St.Petersburg. There are actually only 2 border stations with Russia via road: The 1st one is in Narva and the second one is in South-West of Estonia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My map actually represents 3 border stations (and some smaller local ones in the Southeast).

Narva - Ivangorod (road 1 - M11)
Vaartsi - Pechory (road 63 - ??)
Luhamaa - Klezeno (road 7 - A212)

The last 2 are near Pskov, south of the Peipsi Järv lake.

Does it take much time to get across the border? St. Petersburg is actually not far from Narva, only 157km from the St.Petersburg city center.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> My map actually represents 3 border stations (and some smaller local ones in the Southeast).
> 
> Narva - Ivangorod (road 1 - M11)
> Vaartsi - Pechory (road 63 - ??)
> ...


For trucks it takes one whole day or sometimes days to cross the border. For passenger cars or buses it takes 3-6 hours.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Pics of Laagna road in Lasnamäe, Tallinn. Lasnamäe is the biggest commieblock district in Tallinn. This road doesn't have any level crossings, exept in the beginning and in the end of the road. Pics are made by Echo(thanks! )


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow that's an impressive road to drive, all those highrises. Didn't expect that in Tallinn.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ I love the pedestrian ways in the 2nd render 

The bus stops on the motorways or the entrances look quite strange, are they common in Latvia?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

lpioe said:


> ^^ I love the pedestrian ways in the 2nd render
> 
> The bus stops on the motorways or the entrances look quite strange, are they common in Latvia?


First, it's not Latvia , it's Estonia. Just this town has a street called "Riia"(Riga) that goes from the centre of the town to the bypass and that gives a name to the intersection.
Second, this road will not be up to motorway standards. Bus stops are on this bypass because there aren't roads running parallel to the bypass and it would be too expensive to build those roads + in some places there isn't enough space.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

But are there any motorways in Estonia? Or only similar dual-carriageway roads?


----------



## Chris_533976 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like Lithuania etc is going to make excellent use of its economic boom unlike Ireland which made a bags of it! (Irelands boom is over and we're still 10 years away from having the roads we should have had when the boom started  )


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

RV said:


> But are there any motorways in Estonia? Or only similar dual-carriageway roads?


True, there are no roads officially stated as motorways. But fortunately all expressways that are planned or U/C at the moment are with limited access, grade separated junctions, shoulders etc.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

I afraid there is no need to build long motorways in Estonia except around Tallinn. When we drove there several times the roads were so empty. Heavy traffic starts around 40-50km before Tallinn. Isn't it a waste of money to build such long motorway to Tartu? 
Here in Latvia we have dense traffic around Riga mostly and some sections really need motorway with 2 line or more badly. But it is 40-50km around city only too. If you drive 80 km away there are few cars around. Better put money in medicine which is in awful condition.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Traffic volumes are not the only reason to build a motorway...


----------



## Chris_533976 (Sep 30, 2007)

Build it as 2+1 with the land reserved for a potential 2+2/DC upgrade.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Alexriga said:


> I afraid there is no need to build long motorways in Estonia except around Tallinn. When we drove there several times the roads were so empty. Heavy traffic starts around 40-50km before Tallinn. Isn't it a waste of money to build such long motorway to Tartu?
> Here in Latvia we have dense traffic around Riga mostly and some sections really need motorway with 2 line or more badly. But it is 40-50km around city only too. If you drive 80 km away there are few cars around. Better put money in medicine which is in awful condition.


Emm....Nobody said anything about building a motorway from Tallinn to Tartu. It's just bypass that will be a 4-lane road. Here's the traffic density map. The purple part is where the byass will be reconstructed:








Though the number of cars in Estonia is increasing rapidly. In 2007, sale of new cars was 22% bigger than in 2006!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Some videos about different road projects in Estonia:
You can watch them by making a right click on the link and then "save target as"

1. Highway number 15 Tallinn-Rapla-Türi . It will be constructed into an expressway between Raudalu and Tagadi - around 15km.(some day) Video: http://www.arutec.ee/Files/Raudalu/raudalu.wmv

2. Ülemiste interchange in Tallinn. Construction will most likely begin in 2009. Video: http://www.arutec.ee/Files/Ylemiste.wmv

3. Tartu bypass. Videos 1. http://www.arutec.ee/Files/Tartu_bybass.wmv


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I made a massive 6000 pixels Viamichelin map of Estonia. 

check it out here.

You can zoom in to full size, and pan the map.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^That's great, thanks!
Here's the 2007 traffic density map: http://www.mnt.ee/atp/failid/loenduskaart_eesti2007.pdf


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> I made a massive 6000 pixels Viamichelin map of Estonia.


Nice, Chris :cheers: !

It's about time the Baltics have nice maps in viamichelin. I can only hope they'll add some for RO & BG soon.

A colorful map like this for China would be awesome :cheers:. Also for the US and other countries - I don't like their current generic maps for those countries.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Here's the 2007 traffic density map: http://www.mnt.ee/atp/failid/loenduskaart_eesti2007.pdf


I don't think we can expect Russia to give away those two parts to Estonia... ever.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Verso said:


> I don't think we can expect Russia to give away those two parts to Estonia... ever.


We don't expect that either. Double borders is our symbolic way to tell Russia that the Republic of Estonia has existed since 1918 and what happened between WW II and 1991 was an occupation. Since we don't have a border treaty with Russia, the latest contract we accept is from 1920 and by that these areas belong to Estonia...
Complicated stuff which definitelly does not belong to the highway forum.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Today a contract was signed to build the Mäo bypass. It includes a 6,4km long part of Tallinn-Tartu highway, which will be an expressway, a 1,4km long section of Pärnu-Rakvere road, which will be an expressway, 2 interchanges, 2,7km of noise barriers and 11,8km of lighting. Cost: 30 million Euros. It will be finished by September, 2010.
Big plan: http://www.mnt.ee/atp/doc.php?3776


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

How's the construction of fullsize motorways in the Baltic States going? I expected an increase of motorway building/rehabilitating after they joined EU. I especially expected a north-south motorway all the way from Tallinn to the Polish border.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You won't see that for a while, if at all. But a few sections should be motorway on the Via Baltica.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It could be a boost for tourism. People scare off when they see that there are very few motorways on their route, especially families.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dan1113 said:


> Huge ads above the road in the 2nd photo, wow! Never seen that before.


I assume you never have been to a country more to the east than Germany, right? All those central/eastern European countries have huge billboards.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Guilty...indeed, haven't ventured further east than that (if Sweden and Finland areto not be counted ).


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

When I was lost in Slovakia (due to bad signage...) I found the way back to my holiday home by following the Tesco billboards


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume you never have been to a country more to the east than Germany, right? All those central/eastern European countries have huge billboards.


True. I personally hate billboards, cause IMO they're just a bunch of visual crap. But the biggest billboards I've seen by a highway were near Malaga, Spain.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Osborne's bull ? 

I'm glad we do not have any billboards by highways(it's probably prohibited)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Rebasepoiss said:


> True. I personally hate billboards, cause IMO they're just a bunch of visual crap. But the biggest billboards I've seen by a highway were near Malaga, Spain.


i think that the largest billboard was in England, somewhere between London and Manchester if i remember well, it was in newspaper few years ago


PLH said:


> ^^ Osborne's bull ?
> 
> I'm glad we do not have any billboards by highways(it's probably prohibited)


i don't remember them beside croatian motorways neither (but beside state roads they are present)


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Some pics from Riga - Estonian border road:

Saulkrasti bypass (if you're going by A1 road):










































Sigulda bypass (if you're going by A2 road):


























You may also have a look on the list of national roads in Latvia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_National_Roads_in_Latvia


----------



## Mathes (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey,
I search some pictures of the A5 between the polish border and Kaunas.
Are there some pictures?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, at least the section by polish border doesn't have much to do with real motorway.




















Eastern bypass of Kaunas:














































That's how the road to polish border looks like:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

New photos of Southern bridge and Maskavas/Krasta fly-over. The bridge will be opened in 18. November.








































:cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's a great bridge, smart decision they made it 6-laned. Just the orange color doesn't look so nice to me, maybe red would be nicer?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

It's a good thing they've kept a future rise of traffic intensities in their minds. It's relatively easy to add a lane to a road compared to adding a lane to a bridge. And red would be better indeed, isn't that the national color of Latvia?


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Timon91 said:


> It's a good thing they've kept a future rise of traffic intensities in their minds. It's relatively easy to add a lane to a road compared to adding a lane to a bridge. And red would be better indeed, isn't that the national color of Latvia?


Yeah, approximately 1 billion USD was that worth to think about traffic intensities (sure it's not the sum of the bridge itself, but including some various 3-level crossings and new motorways)  Yes, red is the national color of Latvia, though it's dark red (claret), but due to the bridge is called "Southern", orange color is warmer! :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Not really, red is warmer. :devil:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

As a Dutchman, I say orange is way better


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Tulips suck. :colgate: :jk:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course, as do carnations


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

They've always sucked. :lol:


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

All flowers suck! :lol:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

As PLH said, where would the H&A section be without the OT discussions


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Perfect way of getting lost. :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Verso said:


> Perfect way of getting lost. :lol:


oh, i thought you were in love with cyrillic signs :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Exactly, so you don't get lost, if you can't read the Latin characters. :lol:


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Allowing Cyrillics on signs would just make things more messy so IMO it's understandable that signs are only in Latvian


it is not so messy 
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f371/naster11/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

its very messy people from outside can't read it


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

RS.ban said:


> it is not so messy
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f371/naster11/Untitled-2.jpg


But what if you have 4 destinations on the sign...with cyrillics you have 8 names...that is messy, IMO.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

If you think it's messy, then it should only be in the language of the city's inhabitants, which you should know anyway, if you're going there. There are 15 names on this pic, and I don't think it's messy at all.


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

Rebasepoiss said:


> But what if you have 4 destinations on the sign...with cyrillics you have 8 names...that is messy, IMO.


Here is 4 destination 










Do you find this messy?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Verso said:


> If you think it's messy, then it should only be in the language of the city's inhabitants, which you should know anyway, if you're going there. There are 15 names on this pic, and I don't think it's messy at all.


I think it's reasonable when all the signs are in the official language of the country.(where the sign is situated)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

he said SIGN, not SIGNS


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

x-type said:


> he said SIGN, not SIGNS


So? The point stays the same. Anyway, this is pretty offtopic already. Something on topic for a while. This is Tallinn-Tartu highway today(pic from Flickr)








Currently there is a traffic jam on this highway. A traffic jam on a rural highway in Estonia....

This is a street in Tallinn:









And buses that were blown off the road:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I think it's reasonable when all the signs are in the official language of the country.(where the sign is situated)


And Graz, Trieste and Rijeka aren't reasonable here?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Rebasepoiss said:


> So? The point stays the same.


it does not. it is not the same if you have 4 destinations written on 2 signs, or only at 1. i doubt wheater 4 latinic-cyrillic destinations at only one sign would appear tidy


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

I think signs, that have more destinations, are more readable when they are in 2 scripts rather than in 1 script and two languages. 
Example slovenian two language signs would be more readable for example if they were written in 2 different scripts, same script makes mess. But if u have 2 scripts you just pay attention on that you know. 

Greece, they also use different color


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

x-type said:


> it does not. it is not the same if you have 4 destinations written on 2 signs, or only at 1. i doubt wheater 4 latinic-cyrillic destinations at only one sign would appear tidy


than use two signs, or smaller number of destinations. 
All i wanna say is that it is doable if you want to do it.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Something on topic for a while. This is Tallinn-Tartu highway today(pic from Flickr)


That's pretty bad. In what part of Europe it is not snowing now?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> That's pretty bad. In what part of Europe it is not snowing now?


Crete comes to my mind.:lol:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, probably :lol: 
Is Slovenia covered in snow now?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Not yet. Actually today we had beautiful sunny day with absolutely no clouds.
Tomorrow they forecast snow, but not much, maybe up to 10 cm. Still, I forecast chaos on roads.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

10 cm is not much?? Probably not for you. Over here we barely have 2 cm, but at least it covers, so everything is white. The last time that really happened has been two years ago now, and the last time that the snow stayed for let's say a week was in 2003 (or 2004, too long ago)


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Good to see some 2×3  Shoulders are missing though.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Really wide exit lanes!

Timon91: The Stockholm area's shoulders have mostly been converted into exit lanes now, we pretty much have no shoulders left (on the E4)!


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

For Lithuania it's very good road!!


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

My last trip to Riga couldn't have been completed without a photoreport on Riga's A2 southern bridge (Dienvidu tilts) 



Southern Bridge straight ahead 











Underneath the interchange










Lido restaurant ("The Windmill" )






































A very elevated ramp towards the centre via Krasta Street











View of the interchange from the bridge











Southern Bridge itself (very strict speed limit for a 3x3 IMO). I don't know about weekdays, but on sunday afternoon there was hardly any traffic.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful pics, Majestic! Nice bridge :cheers:


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Reminds me of Siekierkowska route in Warsaw, but the overpasses there aren't grey as these in Riga.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Great pictures, and a lot elevated carriageways!


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks Majestic! we even in Riga weren't able to make such magnificent pictures as you did! :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing pictures! Thank you! :cheers: And the windmill look's great.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Very impressive shots. Hopefully, I'll be to Riga next summer. I'll have a note about this place.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice bridge! And interestingly shaped lamps. 

Don't you think though that it would be better here to sign Panevėžys (Panevēža) instead of Kaunas (Kauņa)? I mean, you can also go to Vilnius from Panevėžys, which is after all the capital and biggest city of a neighboring country, although in a less important direction, but still. It reminds me of Rīga being Graz, Panevėžys being Maribor, Kaunas being Ljubljana and Vilnius being Zagreb. But in Graz, only Maribor is signed.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Yeah Verso, those lamps look modern


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Definately agree with you, Verso! But you won't make the government understand it, they put directions only of the biggest cities... Though in Latvia you won't find the names of the capitals of the neighbouring countries on the signs, you have to know the name of the towns you are going through to there, cause they write names only of the nearest to the boarder towns/cities. hno: :nuts:


----------



## jpeter (Dec 9, 2008)

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Baltic Countries? Thanks


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

In Latvia:










Sorry for the size.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

jpeter said:


> Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Baltic Countries? Thanks


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

In Estonia, speed limit of 90 km/h out of settlements must be adhered by all kinds of transport?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Triceratops said:


> In Estonia, speed limit of 90 km/h out of settlements must be adhered by all kinds of transport?


Yes. But we do have roads with a speed limit of 100km/h and 110km/h. In that case, only cars and motorcycles are allowed to go that fast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Question;

Do you guys think this thread should split off into three different threads, one for each nation?*


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I think so. Though there is not much posting over here, it would better to give every single nation it's own thread :cheers:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

no problems with me  but i would like to see more photos from their roads. we have Latvian forumer, now we should get few Lithuanian and Estonian participating forumers


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rebasepoiss is from Estonia, but there are no Lithuanian forumers over here.


----------



## Xmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

There are some lithuanians


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Luckily, we can keep the new threads going


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

If I don't get objections with good arguments for not splitting off this thread within say, 2 days, I'll close this thread and create three new ones.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I think splitting is a good idea, because then things don't get messed up between the 3 countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, especially LT and LV get confused quite often.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I think splitting is a good idea, because then things don't get messed up between the 3 countries.


you better contribute there


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

The idea of such triple creation is good! But there's a problem that none of the three threads will be updated often, I would say very rare! And, you know, there's not so much "highways" in each country and road development is not a priority of each country's government!


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Triceratops said:


> The idea of such triple creation is good! But there's a problem that none of the three threads will be updated often, I would say very rare! And, you know, there's not so much "highways" in each country and road development is not a priority of each country's government!


you are welcome about writing about state roads, too  and putting photos of them either


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

But still is better to keep them separate... it's like trying to keep one thread for Benelux...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This thread has been branched off into three separate threads:

*Estonia*

*Latvia*

*Lithuania*


----------

